# Connecting 2 amps together?



## blackdragon159 (Aug 12, 2012)

Was reading through my manual for my Crunch GPV1100.2, and it says i can conncet two amps together. Why would I do this, and how would it be done? Would it double my power and channels? would that be the point?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

"strapping" two amps together doubles the output at the given ohm load. Your channels combine so you don't get "extra" channels as you asked. Look at it this way, you have a 2ch amp, look at each amp as one ch of the 2ch amp. The same principals apply when you strap to amps (the amps have to be able to be stamped) as if you're bridging the 2chs into one/mono.


----------



## blackdragon159 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok, so instead of having one 2 channel amp, i would have 2 bridged amps? I could use one amp for each sub, correct? At the full output of being bridged?

So, i strap them together, run one sub off of the first, then the second sub off the second, and they both get the same output at 4 ohms as though it was just a single bridge?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

No, in a since, you're taking 4chs and bridging them down to one ch.


----------



## blackdragon159 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok, so lets say in all reality this amp puts out 550 rms bridged at 4 ohms. By strapping them, i would get 1100 rms bridged at 4 ohms?


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

http://crunchusa.net/pdfs/CrunchGPVAmplifierManual92811.pdf

The GPV amplifiers have a daisy chain ability with RCA outputs. This means you can run full range from a 2- or 4-channel amp and go straight off that amp into your subwoofer amp. They can't be strapped, or at least I saw no mention of this function in the manual.


----------



## blackdragon159 (Aug 12, 2012)

I would simply be avoiding running more power and ground wires, and that is all? Get a monoblock, RCA it to the 2 channel. run by subs off the mono, and run my components off the 2 channel, correct?


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

blackdragon159 said:


> I would simply be avoiding running more power and ground wires, and that is all? Get a monoblock, RCA it to the 2 channel. run by subs off the mono, and run my components off the 2 channel, correct?


No, The amp would still have to have it's own power and ground. How else would it function?


----------



## blackdragon159 (Aug 12, 2012)

then what are the rca's connecting them for?


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Strapping would be like, if you take a 2ch amp and bridge it to one channel you have to add the ohm load together....so say a 2 channel that can run 2 ohms/ch can run 4ohms bridged into one channel. More or less each channel is a mono amp inside a 2ch. If you strap two mono amps that can run 2 ohms each they will need to see 4 ohms strapped. Most amps that strap are mono far as I know. It must be recommended by the manufacturer or they very well might smoke, two amps that run the same speaker must be very well aligned electronically.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

It would be great if there were two options, parallel mono and bridged mono.

In parallel it will run the same voltage out but twice as much current capability, Also stable to 1/2 the impedance. More surface area!


----------



## blackdragon159 (Aug 12, 2012)

well it says it can be daisy chained with rca's.


----------

